# My new 4 day split



## wabbitt (Jul 16, 2015)

So I joined a new gym.  Part of the membership is they do a full assessment, bp, bf, fitness level, strength test, flexibility test, the works.  It was pretty thorough.  They also design a "custom"(so they say) workout routine.  This one is what our trainer gave us(my wife and I train together), based on our assessment and our fitness goals.  It is a little unusual.  We decided why not and just finished the first week.  It's a little more intense than it first seemed.  He didn't include calves on it at all, so we've been adding them in where we can.

Day 1:  
Bench press 4x10
Dips 5x5
Dumbbell flat flyes 3x 10
Zottman Curls 4x12
Dumbbell Kickbacks 4x12
Plank 2x60 seconds
Side Plank 2x30 seconds

Day 2:
Squats 5x5
Dumbbell Stepups 3x12
Leg Press 3x15
Leg Extensions 4x12
Leg Curl 4x6
Standing Cable Crunches 3x12
Cable Wood Chop 3x12

Day 3:
Close Grip Bench 4x8
Standing Military Press 3x5
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 3x12
Rope Face Pull 3x12
Lying Dumbbell Extensions 4x12
Rope Push Downs 4x12
Hanging Leg Raises 3x12   

Day 4:
Deadlifts 4x5
High Pulls 4x8
Shrugs 4x12
Bent over Barbell Rows 3x5
Chin ups 3x10
Wide grip Pull downs 3x12
Preacher Curls 3x12
Med. Ball Slams 3x8

It's definitely not like anything we've ever done.  Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## WillOliverr (Jul 17, 2015)

It seems like the random mixture of workouts are set in place to confuse & shock the muscle. Just so your body doesn't get use to one particular routine. I my self am trying to confuse my muscles, so thanks for the extended explanation on your new routine. I will try this & get back to you


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 13, 2015)

Wabbit, check out my routine.  Just search my name and you should be able to find it.  It will be much better and you will definitely get good gains from it as long as you're doing your part in the kitchen.


----------

